# Reasons for components failure in oil free Refrigeration system



## rakesh1984 (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi all,
I am making a documentary research on components failure in oil free refrigeration system especially focused on expansion valve. I am not able to find any data in the internet, can anyone provide me documents/websit links or your suggestions. It will be very helpful. Thank U.


----------

